# Has anyone tried this place??



## MorandiWine (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone bought flasks from the Myers Conservatory? I just put myself on a wait list for a couple species (non slipper). Curious is anyone here has tried their plants and what they thought?

Thanks

tyler


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 9, 2012)

Myers has a great reputation. I've sent off my pods to them...they do a great job. The also offer a great service to the community, and deserve our support.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 9, 2012)

I've always had good luck with the flasks from Troy, including Phals, Lycastes, Sophronitis, an Oerstedella(sp?) and a Dracula....oh, and several Paph species, too.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2012)

Never bought flasks or plants from Troy's but their rep is solid and they try to grow out anything/everything so YAY!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to hear all the good feedback considering that I commited to a couple Dendrobiums, Laelias, and a Paph. Cant wait to see them when they are ready in several months. Its like knowing what you are getting for Christmas in two years and waiting patiently, well not so patiently.

Tyler


----------



## newbud (Jul 10, 2012)

Met Troy at the society meeting of Atlanta in April.






He gave a very informative talk on pollinating Coelogenes and Stanhopea's which are very hard. He also brought a bunch of his seedlings from Seattle:





which I was fortunate enough to get a few. Then he donated some to our auction to raise funds and I was lucky to win about 3 more seedlings.















And some slippers:




















His whole purpose is to propagate plants in quantities sufficient to make more plants available to people at reasonable prices. So if you ever have any seed pods I believe he gives you a free flask for the rest of the seeds. He also hase lots of pollination info on his site. 
It's all good. Support Troy.


----------



## Ray (Jul 10, 2012)

I give Troy a "thumbs-up" as well.


----------



## Hera (Jul 10, 2012)

What is the best way to actually get flasks? I keep getting put on the back of very long lists, which means I've never actually received anything I've been interested in.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a couple of flasks,and the seedlings have done great.The waiting lists move quick,because I think a lot of people who originally get on them change their mind by the time they are ready.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

you can 'subscribe' to lists to get instant notification of plants or flasks that are available, or they have germinated. you can either list the genera that you are interested in, or ask for notification for all that are available. when you get notification, it's often best to move right away if you're interested in something, and you can either make a flask reservation or order an established seedling.

if i had five thumbs, I would give him five 'thumbs up'  . never had anything but excellent service and communication.


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 10, 2012)

He's a good guy and lives in quite an isolated place in the woods in Western Washington. I visited him a couple of years ago while collecting some flasks and got the tour of his flask room and greenhouse. Virtually all of his sales are via mail, not very many visitors at all. He's also quite a handyman and was remodling a cabin on his property when I was there. 

He is performing a service that is quite valuable these days, and will sow seed for you with the first flask free, the others pretty inexpensive. Almost all are species.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone -- thumbs up for Troy!


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2012)

All good.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had nothing but good results from several flasks. I love his computer system, too! It's a great place to find unusual plants at good prices. Good service to the orchid community and to the perpetuation of lots of species.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about Troy and his services. All my hybrids I have him do as a private flasking service. Every flask is high quality, his seed assay is professional and spot on, and the seedlings are always in excellent condition. I have also purchased species flask from him and the quality is excellent.

I agree with everyone else her, he provides an extremely valuable service to the orchid community and is very deserving of your patronage!


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been sending seed to Troy since about 2003. Some of the flowers I've been posting have been babies/flasks I've got back over the years. 

I think the service is great, and a fantastic resource for species growers.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to look into his site! I will try flasks one day.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

eaborne said:


> I need to look into his site! I will try flasks one day.


_"Just say "NO!"" _- Nancy Reagan


----------

